# Most Popular Music Genre by State



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Results are based on top genres in terms of live performances.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Very surprised Maine is alternative. but based on what the map is created off it, it sort of makes sense.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

lol @ California


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Seems pretty accurate to me from my knowledge of east coast states. Arizona seems surprising. But then again, I haven't really been there except once when I was very young.

Is there a correlation between tornadoes and metal music? (With Nebraska and Arizona being the outlying variables)


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2020)

What is this "live music" you speak of?


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 24, 2020)

csb said:


> What is this "live music" you speak of?


I think that this is a pre-COVID-19 map of popular music.  :dunno:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 26, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Seems pretty accurate to me from my knowledge of east coast states. Arizona seems surprising. But then again, I haven't really been there except once when I was very young.
> 
> Is there a correlation between tornadoes and metal music? (With Nebraska and Arizona being the outlying variables)


Or a correlation between metal and living in barren nothingness?


----------



## Violator (Aug 26, 2020)

oh I see how it is  -I guess I should have   

:sucks:


----------

